# Jester and the rope swing



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Found this video of Jester as a pup playing with an old rope swing in our yard.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

There...I did it....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Where*

is it?
I only found something to drink!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Quit teasing me like that Cindy!:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

You're missing one digit on the code. Should be an eleven digit code, and you've only got ten....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And now it's set to Private. You've got to change the YouTube setting to Public, then it'll work....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> And now it's set to Private. You've got to change the YouTube setting to Public, then it'll work....


 
I thought I did? How come I can see it?

Let me try one more time...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw a commercial about sending an "E" card for Mother's Day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was great. Jester really had fun with that rope. I'll bet he would pull the tree over now! 

Thanks for the for the effort of getting it to work


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I finally saw it. He's cute.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks...I'm glad it finally worked! When I found the video I smiled the whole way through but it made me sad too because he was so little...sniff...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Babies*

grow quickly.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

He is too cute Cindy.. they grow up fast dont they..


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Adorable! Does he still play with it?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It is hard to believe that is Jester! They sure grow up fast! That was so cute Cindy. That little man was sure having a grand time! From what I gather, you had some difficulty getting it posted. Thanks for going the extra mile! Very sweet!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

He still plays with it today. It's amazing what amuses them!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thats too cute!!! a giant chew toy :


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow! Look how beautifully he has grown! He's gorgeous Cindy!

Griff still likes his hula hoops but he makes minced meat out them in short order. We're plumb out of them at the moment!


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

EXCELLENT before and after!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww.... very cute!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Awww Cindy, I love seeing him again when he was that small. He was and still is such a precious boy. AND HE IS STILL AN ANGEL. LOL!!!! Cannot wait to see him in June. I know he is so much bigger. Cant wait to see him, Oakly, Lucy and Brinkley interact again. And there will be a few more to add. Should be fun. I wonder how well he will do with the vest this year. LOL!!! Thanks for sharing Cindy. He is a sweetie.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jester looked like a sweet angle when he was younger......love the video..


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh great comparison vids...thanks for posting them I really enjoyed seeing him play with the swing...what a handsome boy he has grown in to!


----------

